# UK men and Cialis



## runningman1 (May 7, 2012)

Just seen on their website a "voucher" for a free pack of the one a day Cialis - anyone tried to get this with free voucher ?


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm in the US, not te UK, but successfully used the voucher as printed from the manufacturer's web site.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## runningman1 (May 7, 2012)

Grayson

Thanks did you get it fullfilled by an online pharmacy ?


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

No. Doc sent a prescription to my local pharmacy, I printed out the coupon and took it with me when I went to pick up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

